# The curious satisfaction of cutting threads



## rpker (Mar 12, 2022)

Very small project in the shop today.  Surprisingly, the thin little pipe which holds up the collet rack on my new to me south bend Heavy 10 was the only real casualty of the move from the auction to my house. It got snapped off right at the top of the threads where it screws into the base. 

Today I got the broken bit out by by jamming a cut off bit of knife steel into the broken off part and twisting it out with pliers.  Also ground down the ragged edge off the broken off pipe to flat and then broke out a brand new 3/8 18 TPI NPT tap to retread it. I don’t know why but there is nothing so satisfying as cutting threads.

project turned out good and the pipe only lost about 1/2“

I need to get hot on getting my shop actually setup.  It was an empty building on our new property and most of my things just got jammed in there about a year ago when we moved into our new house.  Most of my time has been spent making the house what my wife wants it to be. Hopefully I can get it all up and running in the coming months.  I am thinking of starting a YouTube channel to track the progress and be able to share videos.

enjoy your evening gents


----------



## benmychree (Mar 12, 2022)

Look at your priorities: a working shop should be higher on the list, if for instance, your wife's priorities should need a hole drilled, or whatever ---


----------



## rpker (Mar 13, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Look at your priorities: a working shop should be higher on the list, if for instance, your wife's priorities should need a hole drilled, or whatever ---


You speak of rationalizing with an irrational being…..LOL


----------



## rock_breaker (Mar 13, 2022)

Not knowing your machining experience but do wonder how you will feel when you make a bolt and matching nut on your Heavy 10 Welcome to the website!
Have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------



## rpker (Mar 14, 2022)

rock_breaker said:


> Not knowing your machining experience but do wonder how you will feel when you make a bolt and matching nut on your Heavy 10 Welcome to the website!
> Have a good day
> Rock Breaker


My machining experience is very limited.  The south bend lathe is my first actual piece of heavy metal. The threads in this particular project were cut with a die and a ratchet ( not even a real die stock holder LOL).  I am still trying to work out the power for it but I have some good advice from the forum members here.  
my first project on my lathe is going to be a test bar and then I am going to try my hand at making a collet draw bar for the 5c collets that came with my lathe.


----------

